# Is DEX A Last Resort?



## hvsteve1 (Oct 26, 2020)

While I see posters opining DEX is a lousy deal for points owners like me, I have 12,500 points expiring this year. Am I correct in assuming dumping them into DEX is the only way to keep them from evaporating into the ether assuming I have no travel plans in the next year to use them in II?


----------



## cindyc (Oct 26, 2020)

I think October 31 is the last day to roll points into 2021. But, you can only roll 25% at this point in time. 

I do think DEx is an option or -- and definitely check this with more expert people-- maybe RCI. 



Sent from my SM-G973U using Tapatalk


----------



## hvsteve1 (Oct 26, 2020)

cindyc said:


> I think October 31 is the last day to roll points into 2021. But, you can only roll 25% at this point in time.
> 
> I do think DEx is an option or -- and definitely check this with more expert people-- maybe RCI.
> 
> ...


The points in question were already rolled from previous years and will expire.


----------



## awa (Oct 26, 2020)

I think that's true.  That's what the platinum customer service agent told me on the phone about the points we can't use.


----------



## csalter2 (Oct 26, 2020)

hvsteve1 said:


> While I see posters opining DEX is a lousy deal for points owners like me, I have 12,500 points expiring this year. Am I correct in assuming dumping them into DEX is the only way to keep them from evaporating into the ether assuming I have no travel plans in the next year to use them in II?



I am not a DEX fan at all, but in your case which is a use’em or lose’em scenario, DEX is the best alternative.


----------



## clifffaith (Oct 26, 2020)

DEX will not be anything we'll have to deal with. Checked in at Carlsbad Village Inn today and while Cliff napped I applied for Transitions for our last two (of originally five) contracts. Can't wait to be rid of Diamond, and can't wait to move to Carlsbad permanently, hopefully next year.


----------



## clipper (Oct 26, 2020)

You may also use it to reserve something in II and pay for e-plus to exchange it for something else later.


----------



## Kauaigal (Nov 8, 2020)

I may be in the wrong section, but desperately need advice on how to cancel our DRI membership.  We have over 11000 points that need to be used by 12/31/2020.  Had heard that DRI will consider cancellation for a fee.  If that is true, I know they said that we need to be paid up on our maintenance fees (2020 yes) and that any points not used would be lost.  I would truly appreciate anyone’s input.  We are seniors and not planning to travel in the near future.  Thank you for any help.  Kauaigal


----------



## csalter2 (Nov 10, 2020)

Kauaigal said:


> I may be in the wrong section, but desperately need advice on how to cancel our DRI membership.  We have over 11000 points that need to be used by 12/31/2020.  Had heard that DRI will consider cancellation for a fee.  If that is true, I know they said that we need to be paid up on our maintenance fees (2020 yes) and that any points not used would be lost.  I would truly appreciate anyone’s input.  We are seniors and not planning to travel in the near future.  Thank you for any help.  Kauaigal



If you’re from the US, Diamond has its Transitions program, which for $1000 per contract you can return you Ownership. However, you can have no future reservations on the books, owe no maintenance fees or outstanding bills or loans on the ownership. In addition, it must have been bought from the developer, as in Diamond. It cannot have been bought from another or third party.  If you go on the Diamond website, after you’ve logged in, on the left side of the screen  you will see, My Accounts and click on it, then click on to Profile Settings. You will see the link that says, Transitions and click on it. It will show you the contracts you have that are eligible for the Transitions program.


----------

